# NUS - Nautilus Minerals Inc. (Canadian stock)



## mattryanshares (13 December 2010)

This is purely an exercise for me on how people would rate this stock. 

I would like to hear what people who have been around a while would do or rate this info. 

This is a new company that uses ROV's (Remotely operated vehichles) To mine the sea floor for prescious metals and the likes. Im interested in it as it's supposedly a new method of extracting materials.
I believe there intention is to design subsea crushers then pump the raw materials to the surface. 

Here is a press release.

Nautilus Commences 2010 Drilling Program
TORONTO, ONTARIO, Nov. 1, 2010 (Marketwire) -- Nautilus Minerals Inc. (TSX:NUS)(AIM:NUS) (the "Company" or "Nautilus") is pleased to announce the commencement of its 2010 drilling program, with the departure of the vessel REM Etive from Singapore, bound for the Company's Solwara Projects in the territorial waters of Papua New Guinea.

The 2010 drilling program will focus on improving the resource and geotechnical understanding at Solwara 1, as well as scout drilling at other prospects on the Company's 100% owned tenements in the Bismarck Sea, Papua New Guinea. TSMarine will provide the vessel; operating crew, remotely operated vehicles (ROVs) and drilling equipment required for the project. The ROVdrill3 drilling system to be used is a second generation seafloor drilling system, with the design ability to wireline diamond drill 70mm diameter core to a hole depth of up to 80 metres.

Nautilus' CEO, Steve Rogers, commented: "The ROVdrill3 gives Nautilus the capability to further test the resource potential of our Seafloor Massive Sulphide systems in the Bismarck Sea. The drilling equipment will also collect geotechnical data that is expected to allow us to further optimise equipment design and extend the production plan at Solwara 1."

Links

Figure 1: www.nautilusminerals.com/i/misc/Figure-1_Rovdrill3SimulatedLandingOnHighGradeSolwara1Terrain.jpg

Figure 2: www.nautilusminerals.com/i/misc/REM Etive labelled.jpg

About Nautilus Minerals Inc.

Nautilus is the first company to commercially explore the ocean floor for polymetallic seafloor massive sulphide deposits and is currently developing its first project. The Company's main focus is the Solwara 1 Project, which is located in the territorial waters of Papua New Guinea in the western Pacific Ocean. Nautilus is listed on the TSX and AIM stock exchanges, and has among its largest shareholders two of the world's leading international resource companies Anglo American (11.1%) and Teck Resources (6.8%), as well as Metalloinvest, one of the largest and fastest growing mining and metallurgical holding companies in Russia, which beneficially owns 21.0% of the Company's issued shares through Gazmetall Holding (Cyprus) Limited.


The company appears to be new but i dont know how to tell if it has good management. A good busines model or anything else. I see its stock price went up in Nov then has steadily gone down. 

If this post is out of line with rumours or anything else please delete it?


----------



## mattryanshares (13 December 2010)

*Re: Nautilus (canadian stock) NUS*

OOps just noticed the only post non stock threads in this forum!!!

Where do you post international stocks???


----------



## professor_frink (13 December 2010)

*Re: Nautilus (canadian stock) NUS*

moved to the international markets area


----------



## So_Cynical (13 December 2010)

*Re: Nautilus (canadian stock) NUS*

I first read about this maybe 3 years ago and am surprised they still haven't actually started operations, and that's probably why the SP has been dropping lately, some investors patience must be wearing thin....the South Africans have been diamond mining of the western coast of Namibia for many years using tethered vehicles to drive along the sea floor digging up the sand and sucking it up to the mother ship for filtering etc...so its not like similar hasn't been done before.


----------



## mattryanshares (13 December 2010)

*Re: Nautilus (canadian stock) NUS*

I think with diamond mining its as simple as placing a simple dredge or air lift on an rov and sucking up sand and if your lucky the diamonds.

These guys are trying to mine the vents of undersea volcaneos and as a result need to, a find a mineral source and then get that mineral source cost effectively to the surface. 
This i think is what there using technip to design there subsea type crushers, turn it into a slurry and then suck it to the surface.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 December 2010)

*Re: Nautilus (canadian stock) NUS*

I'm reasonable sure that when i looked at them 3 or so years ago the plan was to have a ROV suck up the sea floor around the vents...from memory there was already alot of sampling done and in general they had a pretty good idea of the grades and where it was.

And 3 years later for what ever reason/s there still not in production....im getting the feeling you need to look further back to get a more wholistic view of this company and why with record gold prices and (from memory) reasonably high grades of gold sitting on the sea floor..they are still not in production or by the sounds of it even close. 

Perhaps you can look up previous announcement at the TSE site...same as the ASX site. :dunno:


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 January 2012)

I saw a television program today with this mob mentioned as the developers of the Solwara 1 underwater mine off PNG. Just looking at their situation now and they are progressing the tenements toward production still. A capital raising at C2.52 (share price now C2.02) for C98 mill.


> Nautilus is in a strong financial position with $155.1 million (equivalent) in cash and cash equivalents held on deposit with banks holding an S&P rating of A+ or better, as at September 30, 2011.



Appears it will be a capital intensive operation but apparently the quality and reserves are worth the investors hard (or easy) earned money at this stage.



> RISK FACTORS
> Nautilus‟ ability to generate revenues and achieve a return on shareholders‟ investment must be considered in light of the early stage nature of the Solwara 1 deposit and seafloor resource production in general. The Company is subject to many of the risks common to early stage enterprises, including personnel limitations, financial risks, metals prices, permitting, the need to raise capital, resource shortages and lack of revenues.


----------

